# Caption the manga scene



## Momoharu (Jun 24, 2009)

I searched and didn't find, so I thought I should go for it.  Every once in a while, I'll upload a new manga scene-type dealy, usually a script but maybe a page or so, and people shalt caption it.  I'll put up new ones whenever, and other people are free to do the same.

So I'll start with the one in my sig.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 24, 2009)

As I said in the sig thread:

Ceiling kid is watching you masturbate.


Ok let's see... this may be a bit big, but...


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 24, 2009)

THEY FOUND MY DRUG STASH!  I'M OFF TO MEXICO!


----------



## Flareth (Jun 24, 2009)

This isn't a manga scene, but an anime, but I just can't resist:


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 24, 2009)

The drugs are taking an effect.


----------



## Momoharu (Jul 7, 2009)

Aah, forgot about this.  Here's one from Eyeshield 21 (A really good american football manga, btw)


----------



## mehwmew (Jul 7, 2009)

'tis pretty good, although i didnt notice the ripped off arm before lol.


----------



## Dragon (Jul 14, 2009)

Falcon PAAAWWNCH


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Momoharu (Jul 18, 2009)

Quantity over quality!

...Right?


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.onemanga.com/Full_Metal_Alchemist/1/08/
Sorry, couldn't get a pic :(


----------

